# Funny phrases for mountain bikers.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi :

If some of you come to MÃ©xico to ride in our mountains , and donÂ´t speak spanish , please read the following phrases , because maybe you will need it, its very easy speak spanish.


EASY WAY .- T N S CALL OR ?
SPANISH .- Â¿ Tienes calor ?
ENGLISH .- Are you hot ? 


T N S FREE O ? 
Â¿ Tienes frÃ*o ?
Are you cold ?


T N S AH WA ?
Â¿ Tienes agua ? 
Do you have water ?


SEE EYE
Si hay 
Yes we have 

BOY R ROAD R 
Voy a rodar 
I am going to ride 


WHO AND SEEK I JOE 
Juan se cayÃ³. 
John fell down 


BOY AH TOM R ON DESK CAN SAW 
Voy a tomar un descanso. 
I am going to take a break 


S TOY TREE STONE ,THE HEAD ME CAST Co. N L C JOHN. 
Estoy tristÃ³n , deje mi casco en el sillon 
I am so sad , I forgot my helmet in the couch 


SIR R ON L TA YEAR THE BEE CÂ´S .
Cerraron el taller de bicis. 
L B S was closed.


S THE ASS E N TOE , STAR MALL LESS STAN DOUGH 
Este asiento, estar molestando. 
This saddle , is uncomfortable 



NO BYE ASS AH PONCH R , I SPIN US. 
No vayas a ponchar , hay espinas . 
Be carefull with the punctures(flat tires ) , there are thorns.


Be happy.

The last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Excellent material for foreigners!!

I'd like to post some 'useful spanish' without which, some conversations can't be understood... but it's not family friendly  

Thanks!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Oh My Master!*

Hahaha! Excelent Guide!

Tribilenguage!!!  I think why I don´t understand the inglich 

Thanks for all!


----------

